# Eggology or Somthin' like it



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

I eat a lot of eggs, usually a good combination on whole and whites (5-6 whole and 5-6 whites in one sitting).  So I go through a dozen eggs a day easy.  I am tired of wasting the time breaking the eggs and extracting just the whites.  I was thinking about getting a tub of Eggology egg whites or egg whites from one of those other companies.  Does anyone use this product?  Is it a good deal?  Were do you order yours from?

thanks


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 30, 2004)

Get yourself one of those egg shell removers.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

Rauschgift said:
			
		

> Get yourself one of those egg shell removers.


I don't mind doing it.  The problem is that I am wasing so many whole eggs just for the whites.  So I figure it would be more efficeint for me to just get a tub of whites and then buy whole eggs for when I need them.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Ive never used them, but i recall quite a few people here using eggbeaters (same as eggology, right?  egg whites in a box?).


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Ive never used them, but i recall quite a few people here using eggbeaters (same as eggology, right? egg whites in a box?).


I have used egg beaters before.  They are good but cost you an arm and a leg!  The eggology seems like a pretty good deal (a 5lb tub of egg whites!!).


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Whoa... i just checked em out online!  You can get 656 egg whites delivered to your door for $152. 

 edit: https://www.eggology.com/delivery.htm


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

see....lol, that is a ton of egg whites!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Damn that sounds awesome... theyre not frozen either, and they guarantee theyre only 3 days out from the farm!  And theyre salmonella tested, so you can even drink em raw or add em to a protein shake!  Imagine how thick you could make a normally watered down shake taste!

 I want some asap!  Good find, funkster.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

whoa, and theyre good for FOUR MONTHS in the refridgerator!!

 this is the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah, they seem like agood deal!  Acording to the store finder on their web page the store around the corner form my apt. sells them!!  I think I may go over there now.  I just want to know if they taste good or if they are kind of funny??


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah... they said they might be a little "sweeter" than normal, but just because theyre fresher than we're used to?  sounds a little bit like marketing bs, but i dont see anything added on the ingredients list. 

 i just did a store search too, and theres a place that sells them not too far from my house (next town over).  i think im gonna get some too.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

they were all out....sweeter??  I wish someone could give us some feedback on how they taste.  I was at Costco the other day and I bought a few cartons of egg whites (though not this company) and they taste okay.  that sweeter thing makes me nervous.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 30, 2004)

hmmm...did you notice that they say a 16oz bottle is equivalent to 18 egg whites...and it costs $5.57?  

they sound very convenient but i'll stick with wasting some yolks at that price.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

I used to buy from lanas.  They have kick ass customer service 
http://www.lanaseggwhites.com/


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

They taste like ass and they smell like it too 

**dislaimer** No, I don't know what ass really tastes like but I'd imagine it tastes like these things.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Which company are you talking about?  Eggology, lanas, or egg beaters?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Eggology.  I like egg beaters but they are expensive.  I've just keep resorting back to cracking eggs.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2004)

I eat Eggology egg whites on a regular basis.  I find them to be tasty enough to meet my criteria for taste.  I purchase them at Whole Foods Market, but they are fairly expensive because I don't buy them in bulk.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Eggology. I like egg beaters but they are expensive. I've just keep resorting back to cracking eggs.



Oh, ok. I thought lanas tasted good. But I got real sick of eggs real quick 

Eggs are only 89-99 cents a dozen here, and thats the large. Pretty cheap if you ask me


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> They taste like ass and they smell like it too
> 
> **dislaimer** No, I don't know what ass really tastes like but I'd imagine it tastes like these things.


 

 how bad is bad?  i mean, is there an aftertaste or anything?  and did you try covering up the taste with spices or anything?  maybe some salsa in an omelette?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> They taste like ass and they smell like it too
> 
> **dislaimer** No, I don't know what ass really tastes like but I'd imagine it tastes like these things.


that sucks.

I have "all whites" by pappeti foods.  They taste good.  they are in a small carton and expensive though so I was hoping the eggology would be similair because it is cheaper.



> Eggs are only 89-99 cents a dozen here, and thats the large. Pretty cheap if you ask me


that is cheap!

Here in NYC I pay $1.79-1.99 for a dozen.  And if I want organic which I like because I eat raw eggs sometimes, they cost me $2.79.  That adds up if you are eating 10-15 eggs a day.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2004)

P-Funk, there is no way that Jodi's opinion is going to directly transfer over to you.  You should just buy a small container of Eggology whites and see if you like them before investing in the bulk package.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> P-Funk, there is no way that Jodi's opinion is going to directly transfer over to you. You should just buy a small container of Eggology whites and see if you like them before investing in the bulk package.


No sorry, I only listen to Jodi and no one else


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey, you asked what they tasted like and I gave my opinion


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hey, you asked what they tasted like and I gave my opinion


i know, that is all I was asking for....opinions on the taste of these things beforeI buy them.....Jodi's opinion is noted....anyone else??


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Im gonna buy some tomorrow.  I'll report back.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i know, that is all I was asking for....opinions on the taste of these things beforeI buy them.....Jodi's opinion is noted....anyone else??


I threw in my opinion if you look up a few posts. I think they taste fine, although they are very plain. Have some sunny side up eggs. Eat just the white. That is what they taste like...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I used to buy from lanas. They have kick ass customer service
> http://www.lanaseggwhites.com/


Here is my suggestion!  This is incase mono throws out his www.anabolic-eggs.com


----------



## Mudge (Jul 3, 2004)

Ronnie Coleman uses Eggology.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here is my suggestion! This is incase mono throws out his www.anabolic-eggs.com


the link is no good.




> Ronnie Coleman uses Eggology.


I'm sold


----------



## Mudge (Jul 3, 2004)

He mentions it in his new video, he goes through a container in 4 days


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

It can't hurt to try.  If they suck, make sure you have plenty of spices and salsa around.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 4, 2004)

FYI, i just got back from the store with some.  Expensive as FUCK!  $10 for 4 cups of egg whites!

 But shit, i figured id try it... and if theyre any good i can get em really cheap off that website.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> FYI, i just got back from the store with some. Expensive as FUCK! $10 for 4 cups of egg whites!
> 
> But shit, i figured id try it... and if theyre any good i can get em really cheap off that website.


Did you try them yet?

$10 for 4 cups!!  damn, they really bang you out when you buy them at the store!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 4, 2004)

I just scrambled up about a cup of them.

 My verdict?  THEY ROCK! 

 They taste really good... i only cooked up half a cup at first, but made more after i gobbled the first batch down.   Im definitely adding these to my grocery list if i can find them cheap online.  Soooo much easier than using whole eggs... and its great how long they last.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

nice!!!  i think I will order a big jug of them.  if i don't like them i am coming up to mass. and beating the shit out of you


----------



## Monolith (Jul 4, 2004)

ah crap... you better not have taste buds like jodi.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> ah crap... you better not have taste buds like jodi.


Ah, I am sure I'll like them   I'll eat anything if it will make me grow


----------



## Monolith (Jul 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Ah, I am sure I'll like them   I'll eat anything if it will make me grow


 Oh really??

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33308


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Oh really??
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33308


WTF!!!  How did I miss that thread??  I would have ripped that guy a new one and really laid into him.....that is funny shit!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 4, 2004)

Argh... i just calculated it out.  You could easily go through one 16oz bottle a day.  That one 16oz bottle is only 4 cups of egg whites, which is only 52g of protein... and on that site, one 16oz bottle is $5.57... price only drops by a little bit if you buy the bigger containers.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

So it isn't worth it at all then really.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 4, 2004)

Not unless you dont mind spending basically $6 for a protein shake. :/

 There have got to be place to get it cheaper, though.  I mean, the price theyre quoting on the website has to just be the MSRP - because the store i bought mine from were actually cheaper, only $5 for one 16oz container... and that was from the typically way overpriced whole foods market.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 4, 2004)

http://www.eggwhitesint.com/products.htm

Mono, do the math for me. I'm lazy.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 4, 2004)

^^^^^  egg whites in a pump, hahahahahahahahaa


im going to europe in a week, going to eat real country eggs for extremely cheap every single day.  aiming for 15 a day !!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> http://www.eggwhitesint.com/products.htm
> 
> Mono, do the math for me. I'm lazy.


 Hey... those look pretty good.  They only want $28 for a gallon, where eggology wants $38.  And eggology makes you buy 4 of them at a time, where this place only makes you buy 2 at a time.  So $76 would get you about 832 grams of protein.  So this costs you about $4.75 for a 52g protein shake, where eggology wanted $5.75 or whatever.

 But... something i didnt notice before, was that eggology already calculated the shipping into those prices, where this place doesnt.

 Although, around here 18 eggs (52g of protein from egg whites) is around $3.  So it's almost half as much to just buy the real eggs, its just you have to sit there and shell the fuckers every morning.  So i suppose it comes down to this - can you make more than $2 in the time youre saving from not having to shell eggs every morning?  i.e. is the 20 minutes that youre not sitting there fucking with egg shells, can you make up that $2 by using your time more valuably?

 Wow, i over-analyzed the fuck out of this.  Shoot me now.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 5, 2004)

Lol, damn you sure did. Personally, I just buy regular eggs and sit there cracking and separating the yolks if I cook 'em in a pan, or shell the damn things if I hardboil 'em. I never really liked those liquid whites like EggBeaters.



Edit....I tried Eggology with some black pepper and low sodium salsa. Good stuff, but the price is ridiculous. Around 6 bucks for 2 servings because I eat 1 C. at a time. I'll stick with regular eggs.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm in the process of ordering a few jugs of these.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread, somebodys already probly said this.... ive tried lana's but I usually get crystal farms All Whites most of the time.


----------

